

China reportedly blocking VPNs in new attempt to bolster Great Firewall - Kynlyn
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/17/3776506/china-reportedly-blocking-vpn-access-to-bolster-great-firewall

======
btian
This is absolutely ridiculous given how hard China has tried to woo foreign
investment. Now what's going to happen to companies that run on Google Apps
and their employees who are used to having Google/Facebook/Twitter?

